

Gstreamer and OpenCV for (video) image stabilisation - vgnet
http://guij.emont.org/blog/2011/11/10/gstreamer-and-opencv-for-image-stabilisation/

======
rollypolly
Google cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:75-W6-U...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:75-W6-UD5CEJ:guij.emont.org/blog/2011/11/10/gstreamer-
and-opencv-for-image-
stabilisation/+http://guij.emont.org/blog/2011/11/10/gstreamer-and-opencv-for-
image-stabilisation/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca&client=firefox-a)

